# Here are some Pics of the Angeles Crest Drive.



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

SoCal Vintage BMW Angeles Crest Drive. Pics for those who weren't there. Beautiful day, great drive.

My day started 90 miles away at 6 AM. Early morning fog.









Met up with Pierre half way there. Empty road and early morning sun over Los Angeles 7:30 AM.









Group gathered at John Barlow's house and headed out 8:30 AM.

















Regroup up the canyon, and inspect everyone's rides.

















































Drive on, sharing the road with the 2 Wheeled enthusiasts.









Everyone eventually gathered to share stories of making the wrong turns.

































































Back down the hill. Sorry for the blur, hard to hit the apex and also shoot pics.

























Final group portrait before enjoying John's delicious BBQ.









Much thanks to Jeff, John, and John's wife for a wonderful day. And for everyone in Southern California....Don't miss the next one.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pics of the cars and thanks for sharing!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

That's great. 

It must feel like you time travel when you ride with that many classics.:thumbup:


----------

